# Lydian mode is fun over major chords



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Lydian works great over major chords. The only difference between it and the major scale is that the 4th scale degree is raised to a #4.

Here's my lesson:


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Great video, Robert. I usually think of lydian as "the IV chord sound", borrowed for the I chord.

If you are working through the modes, can I suggest a related mode to lydian: the lydian dominant. I like it when I don't want to be too outside (ie altered) over the dominant chord.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks! Lydian Dominant is cool for sure. Here is a quickie lick I did a while back:


----------

